# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Faizler yükselsin ki, döviz bol ve ucuz olsun!

## bozok

*Faizler yükselsin ki, döviz bol ve ucuz olsun!*


*Güngör Uras*
*[email protected]* 
*18.06.2008*



Merkez Bankası‘nın elinde* 2 önemli faiz silahı* vardır: 

*(1)* Merkez Bankası’nın gecelik olarak bankaların yatırdıkları paralara faiz verir. Bu faiz yüzde 15.75 (yıllık birikimli olarak yüzde 17.05) idi. ünceki gün bunu yüzde 16.25’e yükseltti. (Yıllık birikimli faiz yüzde 17.64 oldu) 

Bankaların kasasında eğer bolca YTL olursa ve bankalar bu paralarını yüzde 17.64‘ten daha yüksek bir faizle bir yerlerde değerlendiremiyorsa, akşamları Merkez Bankası’na götürüp hiçbir riske girmeden temiz yüzde 17.64 faiz alırlar. 

İşte bunun içindir ki, Merkez Bankası gecelik faizi yükseltince, bankaların kredi faizi de yükselir. üünkü bankalar bu faizden daha düşük getirisi olan işlere para yatırmazlar. 

*İşte bunun içindir ki, Merkez Bankası gecelik faizi yükseltince, Hazine de daha yüksel faizle bono ve tahvil satmaya mecbur olur.* 

*(2)* Merkez Bankası, para giriş çıkış dengesi bozulan bankalara kısa vadeyle para desteği verir. Bu tür desteklemede Merkez Bankası bankalardan yüzde 19.75 (yıllık birikimli olarak yüzde 21.83) faiz alırdı. Bu faizi önceki gün yüzde 20.25 oranına (yıllık birikimli olarak yüzde 22.43 oranına) yükseltti. 


*Mevduat faizi artacak* 

İşte bunun içindir ki, bankalar mevduata daha yüksek faiz ödeyecekler. Bankalar paraya sıkıştıklarında Merkez Bankası’ndan (sadece acil ihtiyaçları için) yıllık yüzde 22.43 faizle para bulabileceklerine göre, daha sağlam parasal kaynak olan mevduata ödenen faizi artıracaklar. 

Merkez Bankası sadece faiz artırmadı. Bundan sonra da faiz artırımlarının devam edeceği doğrultusunda bir işaret verdi. 


*Bu tablo halkımıza, bankalara, iş çevrelerine ve bütünüyle ekonomiye ne getirir?* 

- Merkez Bankası’nın faiz artırımı yurt içinde ve dışında kaba çizgileriyle şu genel beklentileri ortaya çıkardı: 

*(1)* Türkiye’de faizler yükselecek. 

*(2)* Merkez Bankası faizi sadece enflasyonu önlemek için değil, döviz girişini sürdürmek ve döviz fiyatını sabit tutmak için yükseltiyor. 

*(3)* Bu çerçevede Türkiye’ye dışarıdan döviz getirenin kur riski tehlikesi (kısa dönemde) yok gibi görünüyor. Döviz girişi devam edecektir. 

*(4)* Döviz girişi devam edeceğine göre döviz fiyatının (kısa dönemde) artmayacağı söylenebilir. 


*Kredi pahalanacak*

- Bu genel bekleyişler doğrultusunda parası olan ve parasını bir yerlerde değerlendirmek isteyen halkımız ne yapacak? 

*(1)* YTL’de olanlar bankalardan yüksel faiz alacak. Bankaların bir ay vadeli faizi yüzde 21’e ulaştı bile. Haziran ayı sonuna doğru daha da yükselir. 

(2) Tasarruflarını dolara/dövize bağlayanlar, (yüksek faizin cazibesine rağmen) YTL’ye dönmekten korkacak. *”Ekonomi kötüye gidiyor... Ucuzken biraz daha döviz alayım”* havasına girecek. 


- *Parası olmayan halkımızın durumu daha da kötüleşecek*. 

*(1)* Kredi kartı, tüketici kartı, konut kredisi faizleri artacak. Taksitli satışlardaki faiz oranları yükselecek. 

*(2)* Faiz yükü her türlü mal ve hizmet fiyatında yükselmeye yol açacak.


*İş ki döviz bol olsun!* 

- Büyük ve güçlü sermaye grupları, yurtdışından dövizle borçlanmayı sürdürecek. Faiz artışından göreceli olarak daha az etkilenecek. *Küçük ve güçsüz müteşebbisler bankalardan YTL kredisi bulmakta zorlanacak.* Faiz yükleri artacak. 

- *Yüksek faiz yatırım ve üretimi caydıracak, işsizliği artıracak.* üünkü yatırım ve üretime karar verenler yatırım ve üretime tahsis edecekleri paranın alternatif maliyetini düşünecek. Kredi faizi yükseldiği için faiz yükü yatırım ve üretimin getirisini karşılamayacak.* Mevduat faizi yükseldiği için parayı işe yatırmak yerine bankaya yatırmak daha fazla kazanç getirecek.*

----------


## bozok

*Faiz artışı doğru mudur?* 


*18.06.2008* 
*ESFENDER KORKMAZ*
*TERCüMAN GAZETESİ*




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MERKEZ Bankası gecelik borç alma faizini, yani kendisi piyasadan likiditeyi düşürme, bankaların elindeki fazla nakitleri almak veya ihtiyacı olduğunda borç aldığı paralara verdiği gecelik faizi 0.50 puan artırarak, yüzde 16.25’e çıkardı. 

Buna karşılık tersine kendi verdiği gecelik borç faizini de yüzde 20.25’e çıkardı. 

*Türkiye dünyada faizlerin en yüksek olduğu ülke idi. şimdi arayı daha çok açtı.*

ürneğin bizden sonra faizlerin yüksek olduğu Brezilya’da gecelik faiz oranı yüzde 12.25’tir. 

Biz faizleri yükseltirken, İngiltere, Kanada, Tayvan ve ABD faizleri düşürdü. 
MB kur politikasını, kurlar düşük kalacak şekilde uyguladığı için, şimdi yıllık dış cari açığımız 50 milyar doları geçiyor.

*Aynı MB faiz artırmada da hep yanlış yapmaktadır. üünkü:* 

*1)* Faiz artırmak, ekonominin genişleme dönemlerinde tüketimi kısmak ve toplam talebi düşürmek için başvurulan bir araçtır. *Oysa Türkiye’de zaten tüketim gerilemiştir.* Hatta Merkez Bankası’nın (MB) açıklamasında *“uluslararası kredi piyasasındaki sorunlar iç talebi yavaşlattı.”* demektedir. şu halde yüksek faiz enflasyonla mücadele için iç talebin kısılmasına yaramayacaktır.

Yatırımları vuracaktır

*2)* Yüksek faiz yatırımların kısılmasına neden olur. Bu da ekonomiyi daha çok daralmaya götürür. İşsizlik artar. *Yaşamakta olduğumuz işsizliğin bir nedeni düşük kurdur.* Düşük kur iç üretimde ithalatın payını artırdı. İçeride aramalı ve hammadde üretimi düştü. Diğer bir nedeni de yatırımların durma noktasına gelmiş olmasıdır. 

*3)* MB *“dış talep göreli olarak güçlüdür “* diyor. Ancak faiz artışı iç üretimde maliyetleri artıracağından, dış satım pahalı olacak ve ihracatı olumsuz etkileyip, ithalatı artıracaktır. Yani Türkiye’nin rekabet gücünü olumsuz etkileyecektir. 

*4)* *Daralma döneminde faiz artışı, iç üretimde maliyetleri artıracağından, firmalar bu maliyeti yansıtamaz ise iflas eder... Yansıtır ise enflasyon artar.* Türkiye’de piyasada oligopol yapı olduğu için büyük firmalar faiz maliyetini enflasyona yansıtacak ve fakat KOBİ’ler zora girecektir.


*Gerçek neden sıcak para*

ASLINDA MB’nin faizleri artırmasının gerçek nedeni, ülke riskinin artması ve sıcak para çıkışını önlemektir. 

Ekonomide, AKP iktidarının yanlışları ülke riskini artırdı. *O kadar ki bu gerçeği IMF de dile getirdi.*

Geçen hafta The Ekonomist dergisinde, Türkiye masası şefi Lorenzo Giorgianni* “Finansal piyasalar gergin olmayı sürdürürken, Türkiye cambaz ipinde oynayarak politikada hata yapıyor ve bu hataların potansiyel maliyeti artıyor.”* şeklinde yorum yaptı. 

üte yandan bu sene cari açık 50 milyar doları geçiyor.* Satılacak mal da kalmadı. Bu nedenle sıcak paraya ihtiyaç var.* Yüksek faiz sıcak para çeker.

----------


## bozok

*Yüksek faiz intiharı!*

 

Türkiye ekonomisının belini tamamen yabancılara bağlayan AKP iktidarı, belirlediği hedeflerin hiç birini tutturamayınca sürekli yüksek faizle borçlanmak zorunda kalıyor. Enflasyon hedeflemesine giden Merkez Bankası, mayıs ve haziran aylarında peş peşe 0.50 puan faizleri yükseltti. Ocak ayında 16.23 olan bileşik faiz endeksi haziranda 21.54’e yükseldi. Böylece son beş ayda 5.31 puan artan faizler tüm kesimleri zor duruma soktu. Gelişmekte olan ülkeler açısından faiz artırımlarının tehlikeli olduğunu belirten uzmanlar, faizlerin artması günü kurtarmak için düşünülen bir hareket olduğunu belirterek sanayiciyi zor duruma sokacağını kaydettiler. 


*Faizler yatırımcıyı bitirir* 
Faizlerin yükseltilmesi sıcak para akışını artırmak için yapılıyor ancak, vatandaşta para olmayınca bu politikanın başarılı olalamayacağı ortada. Yükselen faizlerin ekonomide yavaşlamaya neden olacağını anlatan ekonomi uzmanları, parası olmayan vatandaşın durumunun daha da kötüleşeceğini belirterek, *“Kredi kartı, tüketici kredileri ve konut kredilerinin faizleri de artacak. Yüksek faiz yatırım ve üretimi caydıracak, işsizliği artıracak. üünkü yatırım ve üretime karar verenler yatırım ve üretime tahsis edecekleri paranın alternatif maliyetini düşürecek. Kredi kartı faizleri yükseldiği için faiz yükü yatırım ve üretimin getirisini karşılayamayacak. Mevduat faizi yükseldiği için parayı işe yatırmak yerine bankaya yatırmak daha fazla kazanç getirecek. Yükselen faiz oranları ekonomideki gelişmeleri daha hızlı olarak aşağıya çekecek. Esnaf zaten zor durumda. Yükselen faiz oranları iç talebin daha fazla kısılmasına, piyasadaki hareketin daha hızlı gerilemesine yol açacak.”* görüşünü paylaşıyor.


*İşsizlik daha da artacak*
Faiz artırımı sanayiciyi de endişelendiriyor. Bakanlara mektup yazan ASO Başkanı Nurettin üzdebir* ’Faiz yükselirse fabrikalar kapanır, işsizlik artar’*uyarısında bulundu. üzdebir, *“Son günlerde daralan iç talep nedeniyle birçok işyerinin çalışanlarına ücretsiz izin vererek zaman kazanmaya çalışıyor. Merkez Bankası’nın faizleri yükseltmesi birçok fabrikanın kapanmasına, işsizliğin daha da artmasına neden olacak”*dedi. MB’nın yüksek faiz politikasının, bütçe disiplinini de tehdit eder bir hale geldiğini vurgulayan üzdebir, faiz artırımının, yabancı portföy yatırımcılarına verilen örtülü kur garantisinin yeniden teyidi anlamına geleceğini, bunun reel sektördeki sıkıntıları derinleştireceğini 
savundu. 

*Sıcak parada korkunç sarmal*
Bileşik faizin son beş ayda 5.31 puan yükselmesiyle sıcak paranın ekonomiyi hareketlendirmeyi hedefleyen hükümet, aldığı parayı yüksey faiziyle ödemeye çalıştığı gibi verdiği paraya da dünyada en yüksek faizi alıyor. Yılbaşında 16.23 olan bileşik faiz oranı, haziran ayında faizlerin yükseltilmesiyle birlikte 21.54’e çıktı. Faizlerdeki hızlı yükseliş, ilk çeyrekte 26 milyar dolara yakın erimeyle 107 milyar dolardan 81.4 milyar dolara inen sıcak parayı yeniden artışa geçirdi. Sıcak para hacmi, faizlerin yükselmeye başladığı son iki ayda ise 4.4 milyar dolar artarak 85.8 milyar dolara çıktı. Merkez Bankası Mayıs’tan sonra Haziran’da da faizi artırırken, iç borçlanmada Haziran’da yüzde 21.54’e çıkan bileşik faizin, 43 milyar YTL’lik yüklü itfalar nedeniyle Temmuz-Ağustos’ta daha da yükselmesi bekleniyor. Faizde devam etmesi beklenen yükseliş ve gelecek bir yıl için yüzde 12 dolayındaki reel faiz beklentisi, artan ekonomik ve siyasi istikrarsızlığa rağmen Türkiye’yi sıcak para için yeniden cazip hale getirmeyi hedefliyor.



*Değişik ülkelerde faiz oranları*
*Türkiye 16.25*
Brezilya 12.25
Ukrayna 12.00
S.Arabistan 11.00
Rusya 10.75 

*İç borçlanmada yıllık bileşik faiz 2008*
Ocak 16,23
şubat 16,72
Mart 17,49
Nisan 18,28
Mayıs 19,57
Haziran 21,54

*Ekonomi depresyonda*
İü İktisat Fakültesi’nde Prof. Dr. Recep Seymen, Merkez Bankası’nın faiz oranlarını arttırmasının piyasalar üzerinde olumsuz etkide bulunacağını söyledi. Fauz oranlarındaki artışın ekonomideki deprasyonu ve işsizliği daha da arttıracağını kaydeden Seymen,* “Milli Gelir’deki büyüme oranı düşürür. Amaçları Türkiye’de finansal krizin olmaması. İçeride yaşanan olumsuzluklara MB, tepki verip, tedbir alıyor. Bu da reel krizi daha da yapısallaştırıyor. İşsizlik aratacak, büyüme oranı düşecek”* uyarısında bulundu.Türkiye’de reel krizin çözülmesinin yollarından birinin finansal krizin olması gerektiğini belirten Seymen *“Ama olursa hükümet seçim kazanamaz. Finansal kriz kısa dönemde seçmen davranışlarını değiştirir ve olumlu etkisi uzun zamanda görülür”* dedi.







*19/06/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Anasını doğuran kız*


*Ege CANSEN*
*[email protected]* 
*28 Haziran 2008*



BU yazı,* "enflasyonun sebebi, yüksek faizdir"* diyen Başbakan’la, *"faizin yüksek olmasının sebebi, enflasyondur"* diyen Merkez Başkanı arasındaki *sağırlar sohbeti* hakkındadır.

Biri, yılların merkez bankacısı ve emrinde onlarca uzman iktisatçı bulunan bir başkan, diğeri AB’nin ve ABD’nin* "en fazla himayeye"* layık gördüğü karizmatik bir başbakan. Her iki şahsiyet aynı resme, yani Türk ekonomisine bakıyor ve* birbirine taban tabana zıt iki "sebep-sonuç"* bağlantısı çıkarabiliyor. İkisi de kendine göre haklı olduğuna göre, karşılarında *"anasını doğuran kız"* denebilecek bir mekanizma duruyor. Doğrudur; hayatın kendisi olan iktisat, içinde *"kendi kendini yaratan"* pek çok mekanizma barındırır. Bunun İngilizcesinin *"self generating mechanism"* olduğunu da ilave edeyim. 

Bu yazıyı okuduğunuza göre, önceki yazılarımın bazılarını okumuş olmalısınız. Dolayısıyla benim yüksek faize ne denli karşı olduğumu biliyorsunuz. Yüksek faizin muzırlığı konusundaki kanaatim o kadar muhkem ki, adeta inanç haline geldi. Yüzelli yıldır *"dışarıdan para gelmezse kalkınamayız, batarız hatta aç kalırız"* diye beyinleri yıkanmış olanlar* "ekonominin ölümü yüksek faizden olsun; yeter ki dışarıdan para akışı durmasın"* derken, ben de *"yüksek faizden gelecek hayır, Allah’tan gelsin"* diyecek kadar* bu zıkkım para politikasına* karşıyım.

* * *

Merkez Bankası başkanı *"enflasyonu düşürmek için büyümeden fedakÃ¡rlık edilmelidir. Yoksa hem büyüme durur hem de enflasyon patlar"* diyerek yüksek faizi savunmuş. *Peki, 2002’den beri Türkiye’de bunun tam tersi yaşanmadı mı?* Yani hem milli gerimiz yılda yüzde 7 gibi çok hızlı bir şekilde büyüdü; hem de enflasyon yüzde 70’lerden tek haneli seviyeye düşmedi mi? Merkez Bankası yöneticileri alınan bu başarılı sonuçtan kendilerine bir pay çıkarmıyor mu? Başarının tüm şerefi, sıkı maliye politikası uygulayan neşeli Maliye Bakanımız Unakıtan’a mı ait yani? Yoksa Merkez Bankası, büyümeyi yavaşlatmaya çalıştı da başarılı olamadı mı? Bu yüzden mi şimdi enflasyon da bir artış ortaya çıktı? Yoksa son 6 yılın *"hem enflasyonu düşürdük, hem de büyüdük"* diye özetlenen başarı hikÃ¡yesini, bizim dahlimiz olmayan *"yurt dışı dinamiklerin"* bir lÃ»tfu olarak mı görüyor. 

* * *

Karar teorisinde temel bir kural vardır. *"Sorunu tanımlanmadan, çözüm tasarlanamaz".* *Sorunu tanımlamak çok zordur. üünkü sorunlar hiçbir zaman çıplak gözle görünmez. üıplak gözle görünen, sorunun kendi değil belirtileridir. Buna tıpta "semptom" deniyor.* Vücut sıcaklığının yükselmesi yani ateş, bir sorun (hastalık) değil, bir hastalık belirtisidir. Ateş, vücut için bir rahatsızlıktır. Hatta giderek bizatihi soruna dönüşebilir. *Enflasyon da bir semptomdur.* *Ekonomi için bir rahatsızlıktır ama sorununun kendi değildir.* Akla ilk gelen sebep, bütçe açıklarıdır. üaresi bütçe açıklarını kapamaktır. İstikrar tedbirleriyle bütçe açıkları kapandıktan sonra* "yüksek faiz"* politikasında ısrar faydasızdır. Hatta tam tersi sonuca, yani enflasyonda artışa sebep olabilir. Başbakan haklıdır. 

*Son Söz: Her iddia, bir savunmadır.*

----------


## bozok

*İnşallah daha çok haklı çıkmam...* 


*ESFENDER KORKMAZ*
*TERCüMAN GAZETESİ*
*28.06.2008* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1999 yılında sabit kur rejimine geçerken, 9 Aralık 1999 tarihinde bu köşede *“Kur çıpası ne getirir?”* diye bir uyarı yazmıştım... Yüksek enflasyonda kur çıpasının kriz getireceğini ifade etmiştim. 

2001 yılında, kur rejimi 180 derece değişti... *“Dalgalı Kur Politikasına”* geçildi... 2001 yılından bugüne kadar da, *“Dalgalı kur politikası Türkiye ‘de işlemez... Zira altyapısı yok... Bizim için kontrol edilebilir, “ Kontrollü kur sistemi” denilen , gerçekçi kur rejimi gerekir...”* diye yazıyorum... 

Dalgalı kur politikasının, döviz kuru ve cari açığı kendiliğinden dengeye getireceği savunulur... 

Döviz kurları değer kaybeder, Lira aşırı değer kazanırsa, ithalat fiyatları ucuzlayacağından, ithalat artar... İthalatçı döviz talep eder... Döviz talebi artınca, döviz fiyatları artar... Dengeye gelir...

Tersine, eğer döviz kurları aşırı değer kazanırsa, bu defa ihracat artar... Cari işlemler fazlası oluşur... Döviz girdiği için, döviz arzı artar... Kur’lar düşer... Dengeye gelir. 

*Dalgalı kur çalışmadı*

TüRKİYE’DE bu sistemin çalışmadığını gözümüzle gördük... Neden çalışmadı? üünkü, Türkiye’de, serbest kur politikasının altyapısı yok... Hiç olmadı... Daha 30-40 yıl olmayacak... 

1. Türkiye ‘de dalgalı kur politikası için, sanayileşmiş ülkelerde olduğu kadar rekabet şartları oluşmamıştır.

2. Türk Lirası konvertibl’dir... Ancak uluslararası piyasalarda kabul görmez.

3. TL faizleri, döviz hesaplarına verilen faizlerden çok yüksektir... Bu durum döviz kurlarını bastırmaktadır... İç borç ihtiyacının yüksek olması, para arzının kısıtlanması, ve ekonomide risk oranının yüksek olmasından dolayı, reel faizleri daha aşağı düşürmek imkanı olmuyor.

4. MB’nın tek hedefinin TL’yi korumak olduğu yasada yazılıdır... Bağımsız Merkez bankasının bu enflasyon hedefi için, reel faizleri enflasyon kadar indirmeyeceği ve kur’ları dolaylı yoldan gizli çıpa olarak kullanacağı belli olduğundan, dalgalı kur sisitemi uygulayarak bu kozu MB’nin eline vermek yanlıştır.

5. Dolarizasyon oranı yüksektir... Dolarizasyon döviz arz ve talebini etkiler. 


*Kulağı tersten göstermek*

NASRETTİN hocaya sormuşlar:* “Yüklü bir deveye yokuşta mı, yoksa inişte mi daha çok hakim olursun?”* Hoca da, *“Düzün suyumu çıktı?”* diye cevap vermiş. 

Bizde *sabit veya dalgalı kur rejiminden farklı alternatif rejimler yokmuş gibi*, aşırı uçlara sarıldık... şimdi korkunç boyuta ulaşan cari açık karşısında çözüm önerileri de komediye dönüştü...

ürneğin, ihracatta Lira’nın yüzde 50 oranında değer kazanması karşısında zora giren ihracat için, verimlilik artışı öneriliyor...* Birkaç yılda yüzde 50 verimlilik artışı olan bir dünya henüz olmadı...* 

Yahut, üin’de işçi ücretleri ucuz, Türkiye’de de ucuzlasın, deniliyor... üin’de 100 dolarla geçinmek, Türkiye’de 300 dolarla geçinmekten daha kolay... 

Sıcak para gelmesin diye kısa vadeli sermayeden *Tobin vergisi** öneriliyor. 

Oysa Tobin vergisi olduğu gibi faizlere yansır.

*Sorun kur sorunudur... Kulağı tersten niye gösteriyoruz?*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------



****Tobin vergisi*, ülkelerin üretkenliğine hemen hiç katkısı olmayan, ama belirsizliklerin yoğun olduğu durumlarda riskleri ve kırılganlıkları arttırıp yeri geldiğinde ekonomileri krize sürükleyen son darbeyi vuran, çok kısa vadeli sermaye hareketlerini azaltmak için önerilmiş bir doviz işlemleri vergisidir.

Burada önemli bir husus, verginin kısa vadeli sermaye hareketlerini tümden ortadan kaldırmaya yönelik olmaması, sadece ufak bir maliyet ortaya çıkartarak çok kısa süreli ve ani hareketlerin önüne geçmesidir. Verginin ana fikri* "çarkların arasına bir miktar kum atarak sürtünmeyi arttırmak"*tır. Böylece sermayenin oynaklığı azalır.

Bir başka önemli husus da verginin işe yarayabilmesi için küresel olarak uygulanmasının gerekmesidir. Aksi takdirde pek çok ülke tarafından geçmişte uygulanmış ve halen uygulanmakta olan sermaye kontrollerinden bir farkı kalmaz. Sermaye kontrolleri yatırımcılarının söz konusu ülkede yatırım yapma isteklerini azaltıp onları sermaye giriş çıkıslarının serbest olduğu ülkelere yöneltir. Bu durum (faizler dahil) fiyatları ve sermayenin dağılımını değiştireceğinden kaçınılmaz olarak verimsizlik yaratır. Oysa tobin vergisinin mantığı vergi tüm ülkelerde uygulandığında yatırımcı davranışlarını etkilememesi, dolayısıyla verimsizlik yaratmamasıdır. Lakin ülkeler arasında bu konuda bağlayıcı bir işbirliğine gitmek pek mümkün olmadığı için uygulamada işler hiç de kolay değildir.


Bozok

(ekonomiturk.blogspot.com'dan...)

----------

